# cube acid disc oder cube acid hs 11



## thomas76 (2. Juni 2007)

guten abend!!!
also ich wollte cube acid kaufen nur weis ich nicht disc oder hs 11???
preis unterschied ca.30 euro
bin 174cm gross und schritt grosse 79cm also muss 18" rahme passen!
lohnt sich 30 euro mehr ausgeben?730 euro das ist wirklich meine schmerz grenze!
ist cube acid ein gute fahrrad für einsteiger??
oder soll ich liebe was anderes suchen??
danke für schneller hilfe?
grusse


----------



## Farodin (2. Juni 2007)

Hi ,das acid ist ein super einsteiger-bike .
Ich habe es 03 gekauft mit deore V-Brakes und sehr lange gefahren.
Ich habe 500 euro gezahlt ,das Bike hatte eine Axel Elite drin.
Der Rahmen ist der Hammer!! Der hält noch immer und hat nicht einen großen Kratzer!!! Und da ich mir ja ein Canyon Torque gekauft habe,beweist das ich echt nicht zimperlich gefahren bin mit dem guten Stück.
Ich habe nun ganz neu ein wenig getuned ..also Louise Fr Scheibenbremsen drangepackt und diverse Teile neu montiert. Dabei eine Psylo Race eingebaut und so weiter ich stelle die Tage mal ein Foto nach der Umrüstung in mein Fotoalbum.
Die Scheiben lohnen sich definitiv!!! vor allem für 30 Euro.
Welche scheiben sind es denn die HFX 9? 
Die HS33 sind auch gut (für V-Brakes ) aber auf keinen Fall besserr als Discs!!!

Schau dir doch mal den Rahmen an (in meinem Album) der ist echt wie neu!!!
Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas76 (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo und Danke sehr für hilfe!!!!

sehr schöne bilder in  album!!!dein canyon=rakete!!!
einfach respekt!!!
grusse thomas76


----------



## Farodin (3. Juni 2007)

Gerne doch  
ich stelle die neuen Bilder morgen mal rein im moment steht das Cube noch beim Mechaniker,um ein paar Feinheiten noch zu richten ,damit ich mein rennen ungetrübt fahren kann.
Wenn du noch Fragen haben solltest,nur zu ..
Ich fahre mein Cube mit einem recht kleinen Rahmen ,ich bin einfach rausgewachsen ,aber ich habe ja nun den  120er Vorbau und Flatbar dran und sitze damit einfach nur Racig...ich freue mich schon tierisch auf die 24h biken ,denn da wird sich wohl herausstellen ,wie erfolgreich meine Tuning-aktion gewesen ist....die Aliviokurbel die Ursprünglich drinnen war ,war ja bereits einer Deore gewichen ,aber nun fahre ich zum Beispiel mit XTR ...  
wie gesagt Bilder kommen Morgen ...
Tschüß


----------



## Farodin (3. Juni 2007)

Die Lackqualität des Cube übertrifft übrigends leider auch die meines Torque


----------



## thomas76 (3. Juni 2007)

hello!!
also hab ich bestellt cube acid disc für 729,00!!!(scheibenbremse Heyes HFX 9)
jetzt bleibt nur waaaaarten!!!!!


----------



## Farodin (3. Juni 2007)

Super Entscheidung  !!!! Das wirst du so schnell nicht bereuen und wenn du dich irgendwann mal entschieden haben sollest ,ob du nicht doch ein Freerider werden willst ,dann wirst du dich auch über ein zweites Bike zum racen und xc fahrne freuen!
Daumen hoch!
Und die Scheiben sind allemale besser als V-Brakes!
Die haben mir schon den ein oder anderen Crash erspart!
Viel Spaß mit dem Acid!


----------



## slickyboy (3. Juni 2007)

Wollte mal kurz meine Meinung kund tun nach 850km Cube Acid 2007 mit Disks  

Bin selbst Einsteiger und habe lange überlegt wechles das richtige Bike für mich ist.
Hab dann das Cube Acid genommen und bin sowas von zufrieden.
Letzte Woche bin ich mit 200km mehr vom Gardasee gekommen und mein Bike sieht eigentlich immernoch aus als würde es ausm laden kommen!
Hol dir aber auf jeden fall einen Kettenschoner oder wie die Dinger heißen.
Das ist bei meinem Rahmen die einzige Stelle auf der Lack fehlt  

Wünsch dir viel spass mit dem hammer Bike!


----------



## Farodin (4. Juni 2007)

Stimmt aber das ist ja bei jedem Bike so...
Ich bin damals 2 Touren gefahren und es hat geklappert wie irre auf dem Trail...
Da war dann schnell klar neoprenschutz muss ofort her...


----------



## woon (4. Juni 2007)

thomas76 schrieb:


> hello!!
> also hab ich bestellt cube acid disc für 729,00!!!(scheibenbremse Heyes HFX 9)
> jetzt bleibt nur waaaaarten!!!!!



Moin.

Schade, dass du schon bestellt hast...
Ich hab's mir auch gekauft, musste es aber aus Bonn abholen. Dafür war's um einiges günstiger...

Na ja, bin zwar Anfänger, aber mit dem Bike mehr als zufrieden. Hatte mich für 30 mehr auch für die Discs entschieden.


----------



## thomas76 (4. Juni 2007)

GUTE FAHRT !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (4. Juni 2007)

Moin, hier mein versprochenes Foto ...






[/url][/IMG]

Viel Spaß beim Biken !


----------



## thomas76 (5. Juni 2007)

ich bin einfach sprachlos!!!!


----------



## thomas76 (5. Juni 2007)

sehr schöner bike!!!


----------



## Farodin (5. Juni 2007)

Danke, das könnt ihr ja nun toppen  !!!
Die renntauglichkeit wird am Wochenende getestet...24h Rennen...

Grüße


----------



## thomas76 (10. Juni 2007)

hallo!!!
wie war wochende???
bilder????


----------



## Baumarktbomber (10. Juni 2007)

Hi,

fahre das Acid 07 in der Disc Version seit etwa 6 Monaten. Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten bin ich mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden.
Wie mein Vorredner schon meinte, ist der Rahmen der einsame Spitze. 
Was mich allerdings stört(e), sind der Sattel (gegen Selle Italie Oktavia ersetzt), die Reifen (gegen Michelin XDry² getauscht) und die Bremsen (leider kein Geld für neue ). 
Von der Bremsleistung her sind die Hayes echt spitze. Nur haben sie ein recht reges Mitteilungsbedürfnis. Soll heißen, dass sie ab und zu gerne schleifen. Mit ein bisschen Feinjustierung lässt sich das auch beheben.
Als Einsteiger Bike ist das Acid eine echte Empfehlung und bietet Spielraum für Tuningmaßnahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (11. Juni 2007)

Schönen Tag allen !!

Das 24h-rennen war einfach spitze!
Da wir nur zu dritt in der 6er Wertung gefahren sind war das Ergebnis natürlich nicht so berauschend (26.Platz wenn ich mich nicht täusche^^) 
Aber unsere Rundenzeiten waren schon sehr gut.
Das Cube hat sich sehr bewährt! Die Federgabel bin ich mit ca. 90mm gefahren und den Lockout habe ich auf den Waldautobahn-sequenzen auch sehr gut genutzt.
Dank der Lenkerhörnchen konnte ich auch die steilen Passagen mit 90mm hochfahren (trotz dem sehr kleinen Rahmen).
Die Bremsen waren ein wahrer Segen,da der Singletrail einfach nur genial war!!! Wurzeln en masse, Bodenwellen teils bis einen Meter tief im Boden,Anlieger,Steilpassagen....Spaß pur!!!
Das einzige Problem waren der Anstieg,der aus einer einfachen abgemähten Wiesenfläche bestand und daher super hubbelig war...da hat auch der 2,3er Vertical im Heck nichts gebracht...es ging einfach extrem aus Gesäß..
Stehend war dieser jedoch leider kaum zu bewältigen ,da die Hubbel das Hinterrad sonst permanent in die Luft katapultierten...
Aber dies lag ja nicht speziell an meinem Bike-es ging allen Hardtailfahrern so!
Überrascht haben mich jedoch auch die Mavic 717/XT Laufräder (die im Allgemeinen ja sehr weich sein sollen),sie haben den Singletrail ohne jede Delle /Schlag überstanden! Obwohl in jeder Runde eine Holbrücke überwunden werden musste ,die ca 20 cm erhöht war und keine Rampe oder ähnliches dort war...das hieß drauflupfen und Hinterrad entlasten..und dennoch keine Probleme!!! 

Ich bin dann die letzten 7 Stunden des Rennens mit meinem eigentlichen Ersatzbike gefahren ,meinem Canyon Torque,da es ohne Gesäßcreme einfach kaum noch möglich war weiter Hardtail zu fahren.
Kurzer Bericht zum Torque:
Einfach Spitze,die Stoppelfeldartigen Wiesenpassagen kontte ich gemütlich im Sitzen fahren,den Singletrail habe ich einfach nur gerockt und die Auffahrten gingen mit abgesenkter Gabel auch ok...alles in Allem ein Traum!!
Und ich habe Rundenzeiten von ca. 13 Minuten gefahren,da ich auf Geraden und den Abfahrten die Zeiten locker wieder eingefahrne habe!! 

Noch Fragen?
Schönen Gruß
Lars vom Team Gammelbiker


----------



## Farodin (11. Juni 2007)

Hey Baumarktbomber,schau mal im Bikemarkt nach guten,günstigen, gebrauchten  Louise oder so...
Meine Louise Fr habe ich für 180 Euro erstanden,aber für 160 habe ich auch schon welche gesehen,ist zwar immer noch viel Geld aber notfalls tut es doch auch ne Hayes HFX 9 ,die gibts wirklich günstig...


----------



## thomas76 (11. Juni 2007)

Hello Farodin!!
Eine  kurze frage,also ich brauche ein helm und was net welche soll ich nehmen:
Bell Venture oder Alpina Torro MTB (bike tipps preis und leistung) oder giro??
ca 50-55 euro mehr will nicht ausgeben.
kannst du mir helfen??
thanks


----------



## Baumarktbomber (11. Juni 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Hey Baumarktbomber,schau mal im Bikemarkt nach guten,günstigen, gebrauchten  Louise oder so...
> Meine Louise Fr habe ich für 180 Euro erstanden,aber für 160 habe ich auch schon welche gesehen,ist zwar immer noch viel Geld aber notfalls tut es doch auch ne Hayes HFX 9 ,die gibts wirklich günstig...



Danke für den Tipp. Im Moment läuft die Hayes wieder einwandfrei 
Mal sehen wie lange noch... 
Im Moment liebäugle ich mit einer Formula K18. Hoffe doch, dass es Ende des Jahres soweit ist.


----------



## Farodin (12. Juni 2007)

Hmm also ich fahre seit  Jahren mit meinem Cratoni Xenon ,er hat damals 70 DM gekostet,liegt momentan aber bei 70 euro ..ich bin  zufrieden...was soll ich sagen ?!
Ich denke du möchtest passend zum Bike einen Halbschalenhelm und keinen Integralhelm ,oder?
Ich bin mit meinem Specialized Deviant auch sehr zufrieden (ist halt Integral).
Von der Verarbeitung spitze...die haben ja auch günstige Halbschalen.

Ansonsten schau mal hier: Das ist gerade der günstigste den ich gefunden habe... http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1229592718
TüV geprüft sind die ja alle...es kommt eigentlich nur auf die Belüftung an,und die wird mit dem Kaufpreis angeblich immer besser...
das Design ist natürlich reine Geschmackssache.
Es gibt von verschiedenen Marken aber ein Austausch-service,das finde ich eine gute Sache.denn wenn dein Helm kaputt sein sollte bekommst du einen Teil des Kaufpreises des neuen Helmes erstattet(quasi ein Austauschprogramm)
Dies sind die Firmen:
-Bell 50% des Kaufpreises ,drei Jahre ab Kauf 
-Cratoni 50%
Giro  50% des Kaufpreises ,drei Jahre ab Kauf 
-Met 50% des Kaufpreises ,drei Jahre ab Kauf 
-Specialized 50%
Also dies kann ich dir empfehlen,denn 50 % des Kaufpreises zu sparen ist doch ganz praktisch 
Nach den Firmen kannst du googeln oder einfach in einen Shop gehen und fragen was sie dir davon für deine Preisklasse besorgen können..

Bilder vom Rennen findest du hier: http://www.sportfoto.etienne.info/pages/24stdMTB.html

der Typ im Hintergrund bin ich, mehr bilder sind unter Team 19 "Gammelbiker"
ich bin dann der mit dem Fox Trikot..allersings bin ich dort nur mit Torque zu sehen.

http://img-a5.ak.imagevz.net/albums/pvz/2007-03/11/4gfhS/2cnxSgT-6787950.jpg
(dies ist mit meinem Cube ) 


Gute Nacht


----------



## thomas76 (13. Juni 2007)

ich hoffe endlich nächste woche ist so weit!!!
kann ich nicht lange warten!!!
ich sehe mich schon im #Taunus mit ganz roten bremse hehehehee
....und ohne zähne hiiihii
viele grüße 
einsteiger Thomas


----------



## thomas76 (13. Juni 2007)

mtb fahren bis der arzt kommt PEACE !!!!!!


----------



## thomas76 (13. Juni 2007)

Ich sollte fahrrad bestellen für downhill verdammt


----------



## Farodin (13. Juni 2007)

dann empfehle ich ein Specialized Demo 9^^

Nee du ,fahr erst mal ein bissl XC und wenn das zu langweilig wird und das Portemonaie immer dicker wird,dann gibbts einen fetten Downhiller 

Viel Spaß beim Fahren!! Ride Hard!!! Lass jucken...!!!!


----------



## Jay-kob (16. Juni 2007)

Ich habe das CUBE Acid Disc mitte Februar bestellt. Angekündigt war es für mitte April, aber es kam erst Mitte Mai.

Ganze 2 Wochen konnte ich problemlos fahren. Dann ging die vordere Bremse kaputt.  Bei einer Bremsung löste sich offentsichtlich der Behälterstöpsel und das ganze Öl lief aus. Mein Händer hat die Bremse dann eingschickt und sie wurde von Hayes repariert.

Heute bekam ich mein Rad wieder. Aber von der Reperatur bin ich nicht so richtig überzeugt. Erstens ist der Bremshebel jetz viel zu weich eingstellt (ich muss ihn fast bis zum Lenker durchdrücken), zweitens ist die Bremsleistung auch deutlich schlechter als vorher, drittens scheppert die Bremse, wenn ich Rechtskurven fahre...

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das zweite Problem aus dem ersten resultiert.

Ist es normal, dass Scheibenbremsen beim Kurven fahren scheppern?

Mein Händler kommentiert das ganze erstmal damit, dass die das bei Hayes so eingestellet haben => es muss richtig sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas76 (17. Juni 2007)

na toll!!!
was für ein pech!!!verdammt!!
auf meine cube acid disc ich warte noch,wie lange noch wer weiss 2 wochen ,4 woche,2 monate keine ahnung!!!
aber dein problem mit scheibenbremse hat mich richtig eschrocken???
hmmm 729,00 für fahrrad und so ein misst.leider kann ich nicht dir helfen weil bin ich totale einsteiger,vieleicht kann Farodin helfen ??
grusse


----------



## Farodin (17. Juni 2007)

Moin, von Hayes habe ich leider noch keine Disc gehabt,aber das du den Hebel bis zum Lenker drücken musst kann schon einmal überhaupt nicht in Ordnung sein!!! Ist der Druckpunkt einfach nur etwas weiter hinten als vorher oder berührt der Hebel wiklich fast den Lenker ( letzteres ginge überhaupt nicht !).
Hast du bei deinem Modell die Möglichkeit den Druckpunkt zu verstellen oder die Griffweite zu regulieren? (Vielleicht ein Rädchen oder eine Madenschraube am Bremsgriff?)
Was meinst du denn mit "Scheppern"?! Ist das so ein leichtes Schleifen?
Das könnte vielleicht damit zu tun haben,das die Bremsbeläge nicht organisch sind und du sie noch nicht richtig eingefahren hast.
(Falls dies möglich ist: Einfach ca 20 mal aus 20kmh komplett zum Stillstand bremsen.Bei Gefälle des Geländes ist dies auch nicht so anstrengend )

Wenn kein klarer Druckpunkt da ist,dann hilft nur Entlüften!!!
(Weil du meintest ,das sie schlechter Bremst als vorher)
Schönen Gruß


----------



## Jay-kob (17. Juni 2007)

@ thomas76
Ich kenne mich mit MTBs un Fahrrädern auch nicht aus, aber eigentlich finde ich das Rad schon sehr gut. Der einzige Mangel ist aktuell die vordere Bremse, aber die hintere, welche das gleiche Modell ist macht überhaupt keine Probleme...

@Farodin
Der Bremsgriff kommt nicht ganz bis zum Lenker. Da ist schon noch ein Stück...
Der Unterschied zu dem Bremsgriff der hinteren Bremse ist nur minimale (ca. 3-5 mm).

Wenn ich vorne Bremsen will ist es so, dass ich den Bremsgriff schon ein ganzes Stück anziehen muss, bis überhaupt eine Bremswirkung zu spüren ist.

Eigentlich habe ich schon oft genug aus 20 km/h gebremst bis in den Stand gebremst, aber ich werde es natürlich noch öfter tun... Vielleicht bringt es noch was... Ich wiege nur knapp über 60 kg. Vielleicht werden da die Bremsen nicht ausreichend belastet...

Ist folgendes normal: 
Ich drücke mit der linken Hand den Bremsgriff für das vordere Rad so fest ich kann. Dennoch ist es mir möglich das vordere Rad mit der rechten Hand zu drehen.


Wenn sich das nicht ändert, werde ich das Rad am Dienstag wieder zum Händler bringen und ihn bitten das in Ordnung zu bringen. Wahrscheinlich wird das dann was kosten, aber mir bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig.


Gruß an euche alle...


----------



## Farodin (17. Juni 2007)

Hoi, 3-5mm  Unterschied ist ok ,das ist bei meiner Louise FR genauso.Das liegt an der nicht vorhandenen Druckpunktverstellung (die an den neueren /teureren Modellen vorhanden ist).

Die schlechte Bremswirkung ist allerdings ein heftiges Stück,besonders ,da sie gerade vom Händler kommt! Ist vielleicht Fett /Öl o.ä auf die Scheibe gelangt? 
Wenn die Bremsbeläge in Ordnung sind ,dann fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein..
Es sein denn die Bremswirkung wird besser,wenn du mit dem Hebel ein wenig pumpst...dann liegt es eindeutig an Luft im System!
Aber mich wundert schon ,dass du einen klaren Druckpunkt hast ,aber dennoch kaum gebremst wird...
Vielleicht läuft die Untersuchung ja noch auf Garantie ,denn dein Händler kann ja wohl nicht behaupten ,dass die Bremse in Ordnung ist ,wenn du volles Rohr bremst und du das Rad lustig weiter drehen kannst !!
Gegrüßt


----------



## thomas76 (18. Juni 2007)

hab ich deine bilder umgeschaut und ich finde kurbelschutz methode für eine sehr gute idee.kostet nicht viel ,einfache bedinung,klasse. 
gammelbiker rulez und respekt!!!!


----------



## thomas76 (18. Juni 2007)

ach so; hab ich heute angerufen und gefragt wie lange muss ich noch warten auf fahrrad ,weill ab 1 juli machen wir urlaub (wir fahren nach Österreich-Maurach,Achensee!:anwtort -in 48 stunden wird montiert und versendet alleluja
bleibt nur stunde zählen!!!!!
gruße


----------



## Jay-kob (19. Juni 2007)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:

Meine vordere Bremse bremst jetzt wieder richtig. Anscheinend braucht so eine Bremse bei meinem relativ geringen Gewicht deutlich mehr Bremsungen als bei schwereren Personen. 
Den Bremsgriff konnte man durch eine Schraube auch noch vernünftig justieren.

Das scheppern in den Kurven ist immer noch vorhanden.. Wenn es sich nicht ändert, wird sich mein Händler nochmal drum kümmern.

---

@ thomas76
Wenn du dein Rad hast, würde ich gerne von dir wissen, wie sich die Bremsen bei dir verhalten. Also ob sie schleifen oder seltsame Geräusche von sich geben. Wäre echt nett.


Viele Grüße an alle!


----------



## slickyboy (19. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe auch das Acid und bei mir ists genauso das die Scheiben bei 15 - 20 kmh in der Kurve aufschwingen! Das passiert aber auch bei höher Geschwindigkeit auf grader Strecke!

Mfg
Marc


----------



## Jay-kob (19. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht ist es ja normal. Aber von der hinteren Bremsen gehen solche Geräusche nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slickyboy (19. Juni 2007)

Jay-kob schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja normal. Aber von der hinteren Bremsen gehen solche Geräusche nicht aus.



Ist bei mir auch nur die vordere Bremse!


----------



## thomas76 (19. Juni 2007)

kein problem jay-kob ich melde mich wenn fahrrad kommt...
vielleicht ist das wirklich normal?????


----------



## thomas76 (21. Juni 2007)

na endlich ist so weit!!!!
8 juni hab ich bestellt bei mhw-bike-house.de ,und heute ist mein cube geliefert!
ich denke das war sehr gute entscheidung.nur wetter leider in frankfurt ist ********!!!aber ab morgen gehts richtig los. Danke sehr für jungs aus bike-house; top leistung und blitzschneller lieferung!


----------



## fatz (21. Juni 2007)

thomas76 schrieb:


> vielleicht ist das wirklich normal?????


ist es.....


----------



## thomas76 (21. Juni 2007)

ich fahreee


----------



## thomas76 (21. Juni 2007)

je baby je.......ich fahre!!!!hammer geil!!!morgen  Taunus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (22. Juni 2007)

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Tank_Tiger (30. Juni 2007)

So habe mein Cube Acid Disc nun auch seit heute und bin bisher hoch zufrieden...
Geiles Rad!


----------



## Farodin (30. Juni 2007)

Und nicht vergessen Kettenstrebenschutz montieren,sonst gibts Macken wie bei Thomas 

Ride Hard!


----------



## thomas76 (30. Juni 2007)

Danke nochmal Farodin für hilfe!!!!!


----------



## thomas76 (30. Juni 2007)

Tank_Tiger schrieb:


> So habe mein Cube Acid Disc nun auch seit heute und bin bisher hoch zufrieden...
> Geiles Rad!


Mein cube acid disc hab ich seit eine woche und alles läuft wunderbar!!!
Wichtige sache kauf ein KETTENSTREBENSCHUTZ !!!!!
mein fahrrad hab schon paar kratze bekommen............
peace und viel spass bei biken


----------



## thomas76 (30. Juni 2007)

Farodin hast du neu fahrrad?


----------



## Farodin (30. Juni 2007)

Nein,leider nicht  
Warum fragst du ??


----------



## Jay-kob (30. Juni 2007)

thomas76 schrieb:


> Wichtige sache kauf ein KETTENSTREBENSCHUTZ !!!!!
> mein fahrrad hab schon paar kratze bekommen............



Ich hab bei meinem Acid die Kettenstrebe sofort mit Eishockeytape umwickelt. Das bittet optimalen Schutz vor Kratzern und ist zudem nicht so auffällig.

Gruß
Jay-kob


----------



## Farodin (30. Juni 2007)

Ah, ich verstehe  das Bike in meinem Fotoalbum...
Da habe ich mich nur am Pc in Bildbearbeitung versucht...mit mäßigem Erfolg ,wie ich finde^^

Das basiert auf einem Thread im Canyon Forum,da soll ein Bike für Bobby Root (Canyons Vorzeige-Profi) designed werden,damit er es auf irgendeiner Messe so fahren kann...Cayon ertscheidet welches Design gewinnt und der Gewinner bekommt dann einen Torque FRX Rahmen geschenkt...
Schau doch einfach selber:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=285188

Grüße


----------



## Lepweb (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo, alle zusammen!

Ich besitze seit Feb. auch ein Acid Disc. Auch bei mir kam nach ca. 4 Wochen dieses Phänomen mit der vorderen Bremsscheibe. Ich habe es dann zur 1. Durchsicht mit angegeben. Die haben zwar angeblich nix gehört, haben aber vorsichtshalber die Bremscheibe nochmals nachgezogen (war aber fest) und den Bremssattel etwas ausgerichtet. Seitdem ist es nicht mehr so oft zu hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zionexpress (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

habe das Problem mit der "singenden Scheibe" auch. Es handelt sich wohl um ein herstellerübergreifendes Problem, da ich selbiges auch schon an meinen Giant mph3 Bremsen hatte. Bis jetzt konnte mir kein Händler wirklich weiterhelfen. Komisch, dass man dann auch noch auf taube Ohren stößt...


----------



## slickyboy (19. Juli 2007)

Also ganz Ehrlich: Schei* drauf  

So schlimm finde ichs jetzt auch nicht.
Die könnte auch immer schwingen oder?  

Mfg
slickyboy


----------



## Lepweb (30. Januar 2008)

Also im Winter scheppert nichts! Bei Euch auch so? Is schon seltsam...


----------

